

Ask HN: Are web security seals worth the money? - tst2010

Hi All,<p>Our company is a leading provider of financial services. From our website we gather a lot of client information. We are currently looking into security verification seals to give clients some reassurance that their information is safe.<p>At the moment we are looking at Trust-Guard &#38; Truste. Does anyone have experience with either of these providers? And if so what has your experience been?<p>Thanks,
TST
======
tomh-
Having any logo which looks like a "security seal" boosts conversions by a
percentage, I recommend to put something up, even if its a logo linking to
your own page with information about the security using an A/B test to see if
it works for you.

